# is it possible my AMH results were wrong?



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

wondering if anyone has any opinions on this. I had my FSH done twice it was 7.4 (a couple of years ago) and very recently 10.3 which I was told was normal, but my AMH was low 1.42 ,not even on the scale . I know FSH is not as accurate as AMH as an indicator of fertility, but the two tests seem to be opposed to each other. Do you think it is worth getting my AMH tested again?


----------



## mfmcmoo (Jul 16, 2010)

Hi ladysarah

It could be correct - my amh was much worse and FSH around the same as yours. Unlikely that your amh will change if you get it retested. FSH levels look good. I went for a follicle scan to see how many follicles I had (4 on one side). Which was pretty good for my age. I think these are better indicators

Also - over 40 - AMH not necessarily a good indicator of whether IVF or fertility treatment will be successful or not. By the way - my fertility doc said as much chance after 40 of falling pregnant naturally versus IUI versus IVF, assuming no other major problems.

I put together a list of supplements which helped me fall pregnant naturally http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=294994.0


----------



## Minako (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi Lady Sarah

A bad test result can be so disappointing, but often it is not the whole picture, and if it helps you will be able to find people on FF who have gone on to get pregnant despite a low amh. If you look at older threads you'll also see that amh can sometimes go up as well as down! I don't know if this is a mistake in the test or perhaps a change in the persons body chemistry.

Like mfmcmoo suggests I am a great believer in looking after yourself with good food and careful supplements whether trying the natural way or preparing for tx. 

You do want to have a good relationship with your clinic. Maybe they are just telling you how it is, but if you feel they are are pushing a tx you are not ready for, then you should try somewhere else.

Hope this helps.


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi LadySarah,

I also have AMH of 1.6 but my FSH has always been less than 10. Have you had your oestrogen levels tested? If they are high (like mine) they can suppress your true FSH levels. You can google this if you look for tests for ovarian reserve they often mention oestrogen levels being important to be able to interpret FSH.
Hope this helps. Good luck.
C x


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Chickabooo said:


> Hi LadySarah,
> 
> I also have AMH of 1.6 but my FSH has always been less than 10. Have you had your oestrogen levels tested? If they are high (like mine) they can suppress your true FSH levels. You can google this if you look for tests for ovarian reserve they often mention oestrogen levels being important to be able to interpret FSH.
> Hope this helps. Good luck.
> C x


Hi Chickaboo,

Do you know about a combo of high oestrogen, very low FSH (possibly supressed due to oestrogen) an a very good AMH?

It has been suggested PCOS/cysts...


----------



## ♥JJ1♥ (Feb 11, 2006)

Argc the most successful clinic in uk doesn't use amh at all and uses fsh, lh and oestrodial and they won't cycle you if fsh is over 10. Don't get too hung up on amh.


----------



## Caddy (Feb 14, 2006)

Hi Ladysarah.

My FSH has hovered around 9/10 since 2007.
Had my amh tested last September and it was so low it was almost off the scale.
I have had two natural pregnancies since (although sadly m/c).

In terms of IVF i would be classed as a poor responder, but at the ARGC I managed to get 7 eggs twice and resulted in my DD.
Low amh does not mean your eggs are poor. Just that there are less of them, but you don't really need millions. 

Also I have seen people on FF that have had their amh retested and it has gone up.

I think amh levels just send people into a horrible panic. I only had mine done because my clinic insisted. 

Love Caddy xx


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Me, myself and I, 
Sorry, not sure about your combination of tests. But I would take your AMH level as a very good sign! As for FSH you can't really interpret it with a high oestrogen. I recently cycled with ARGC. They cancelled my first cycle due to high oestrogen (they like it to be less than 200). Higher oestrogen is associated with higher failure rates with IVF unfortunately. I exercised every day for a month and it really helped my levels come down. The ARGC did measure my AMH but they weren't too bothered about it being low they just used it as a marker for starting higher levels of stimms. We got 9 eggs with 7 fertilised and 3 top grade embryos. Unfortunately it resulted in BFN and we are heartbroken but its a good sign for another attempt withy own eggs. Hope that helps.
Best of luck everyone.
C xx


----------



## Me Myself and I (Dec 30, 2012)

Chickabooo said:


> Me, myself and I,
> Sorry, not sure about your combination of tests. But I would take your AMH level as a very good sign! As for FSH you can't really interpret it with a high oestrogen. I recently cycled with ARGC. They cancelled my first cycle due to high oestrogen (they like it to be less than 200). Higher oestrogen is associated with higher failure rates with IVF unfortunately. I exercised every day for a month and it really helped my levels come down. The ARGC did measure my AMH but they weren't too bothered about it being low they just used it as a marker for starting higher levels of stimms. We got 9 eggs with 7 fertilised and 3 top grade embryos. Unfortunately it resulted in BFN and we are heartbroken but its a good sign for another attempt withy own eggs. Hope that helps.
> Best of luck everyone.
> C xx


Thank you, though doesn't bold well for me.

Can they suppress the oestrogen do you know?


----------



## Chickabooo (May 22, 2012)

Hi there,

as far as I am aware they can suppress the oestrogen yes but it may result in a fewer number of eggs being retrieved. But with a good AMH to start that may not be too bad for you, but would have been for me. I'm no expert, I can only talk from my experiences. With me, they just chose a month when my oestrogen levels were at their lowest (although still higher than they would have liked). I think with your AMH you still have lots and lots of hope. Please don't get too disheartened. There are so many miracle stories on this site.

C xx


----------



## ladysarah (Jun 8, 2011)

thank you everyone for replying, your replies have helped me make some sense of my test results. Want to try IVF again, but so scared about it failing...


----------

